# Armed work wear



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

JB, Thanks for the review. If they start selling them in a longer inseam or un-hemmed I'll try them. -Jack


----------



## rimfire7891 (Jun 15, 2010)

Armed Pants up-date

Have been using these pants for a couple of years now. These things wear very well and fit great. They are softer than Carhartt's from the get go and seem to resist the stains of every day use. They are definitely my reach for pants. Even find then great for wearing when hiking. The extra pockets on the front legs are just right for the iphone and the bug spray and the pockets are deep enough for your EDC pocket knives and such.
Love the Carhartt shorts but I think Josh Banks Armed pants has them beat for comfortable hard wearing work pants.

Thanks jb


----------

